# Big problem...



## ryan_2345 (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay, I got an 06 GTO and this morning I was driving in to work and noticed the front left tire was completely flat, after looking at it a lot closer I noticed there was no clearance between the bottom of the shock and the tire on both the front wheels and its wearing down the inside of the right tire and the left tire is completely shredded up....So I'm wondering, is this a common problem? because I barely drive the car as it is, and I had it since 06, brand new and barely put any miles on it,

So, any help anyone??


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Completely stock? (wheels, Tires, Front suspension)


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

thats the great strut rub issue.. use the search button, this has been discussed a gazillion times. youre lucky you didnt have a blowout at 80 and destroyed the car and killed someone..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I find it hard to fathom that you've had it since 2006 and you just noticed that the tire is shredded as badly as you say it is?


----------



## ryan_2345 (Sep 23, 2010)

yes, it's completely stock.

and as I said, until lately, I barely drive it...its more of a weekend type car...
maybe I exaggerated by saying its all shredded up...but its on the inside of the tire so in order to see it at all you gotta pretty much lay down in front of the car to look at it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fair enough, I guess. Maybe it's just me but I would have inspected the tires quite a few times in 4+ years even if I barely drove the car (like I barely drive mine).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

65k on my stock suspension... I DD mine and have no strub rub, leaky bushings that I can find, or saddy springs.

I'm starting to think the people who don't use their cars as much have more problems... then again I could just be one of the lucky few.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

same issue...but search though...HUGE issue and has been discussed where ever there is GTO talk. time for pedders tire rub package!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever buy anything Pedders. They are out of stock or back ordered 1/2 the time on the crap they sell. It is really annoying. I'm not the kind of person that likes to order stuff and wait.


----------



## ryan_2345 (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with you on that...are there any other different brands that I could order?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Or you could buy offset strut mounts and be done. I still have a few pairs if interested.


----------

